# Anyone using the Leap motion controller ?



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone using the* Leap Motion controller* ?

Here it is being used with SampleModeling's Viola



Here is another interesting video showing the Leap Motion Controller in action



And another one ... 



Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2017)

I got one when they first came out, it's in a draw somewhere. It made my arm ache. I should get it out and give it another go.


----------



## muk (Feb 11, 2017)

Have it, never used it. Maybe because I don't have these Sample Modeling or Reaktro libraries. For traditional sample libraries it wasn't that useful for me. I prefer my breath controller for that.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

d.healey said:


> I got one when they first came out, it's in a draw somewhere. It made my arm ache. I should get it out and give it another go.



I was also thinking about arm fatigue when using this type of a controller, but the cost is quite reasonable.

I purchased the TC Breath-Controller a little while ago, and that one didn't work for me, I was getting out of breath blowing into it, I was not able to have it react to less breath, the other option would be getting the much more expensive breath controller the HB1, made by Hornberg, and costs $ 849 !

So, I might give the Leap Motion Controller a try. the Geco application to customize it looks like easy to use, and setup. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, breath controllers free up both hands, which is a big advantage, provided that the Breath Controller works efficiently, (reacts fast, and the sensitivity, breath pressure, and other parameters are adjustable to one's needs).

I have a very old Yamaha BC3 breath controller, I would need to purchase *MIDI Solutions* BC to MIDI Converter box. which costs $169. and hope that this works. (by the way I don't have the later Yamaha model BC3A).

http://www.midisolutions.com/prodbth.htm


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I purchased the TC Breath-Controller a little while ago, and that one didn't work for me, I was getting out of breath blowing into it, I was not able to have it react to less breath


This works perfectly for me. I had to adjust the curve in the little program that comes with it and open up the air flow valve on the mouth piece


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

d.healey said:


> This works perfectly for me. I had to adjust the curve in the little program that comes with it and open up the air flow valve on the mouth piece



I tried that, but didn't work for me.


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 11, 2017)

What about this one?

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SeaboardR-25


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2017)

I use Leap and GeCo MIDI for super accurate triggering I can't get from these controllers w/o ruining a contact, or using both hands.
Just trill with 2 fingers and get much better results.
It's only for a few different soloing presets but when you strive for a certain result certain tools are required.
Plus with VR Glasses there are many others apps like gaming, CAD, etc.

Well worth the 80 bucks plus great support.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 11, 2017)

I use one with Geco Midi but only for a couple of instruments. For those instruments, it works brilliantly. For example with choir patches, I use the vertical raise with my left hand for dynamics, then a twist of my hand (thumb horizontal into thumb pointing at ceiling) to shift between oohs and aahs. I use the same technique for string instruments with CC vibrato. You can get a very realistic sound by raising the dynamic with your hand and twisting it ever so slightly for vibrato.

That said, for most instruments that you just use one CC at a time, nothing beats a physical mod wheel for me. I agree with @chimuelo - well worth the $80 bucks.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2017)

This thing is so much fun with Bome Box too.
The possibilities for automation is endless.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks chimuelo, storyteller, and ZenFaced for your feedback. 

I might just give the Leap with GECO a try, since the price is very reasonable.

@ Zenfaced, I have not considered the ROLI Seabord Rise, I will check it out, but at $799. it's not the most economic solution.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2017)

Here is an interesting performance video showing the Seaboard Rise in action, pretty cool.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone have any videos ... or experience ... using the Seaboard for orchestration instead of TC Breath-Controller?


----------



## macmac (Feb 13, 2017)

Can what the ROLI does (expression, cc's) in this video be done using the Leap? I saw a couple videos including this one where the player swipes his finger up and off the key--also the vibrato and the ribbon on the bottom. What would be the equivalent of those moves on the Leap?

It seems with those keys on the ROLI maybe it would be easier to play a real keyboard, then use the ROLI (or leap) to record the expression for the part...that is unless the ROLI isn't that hard to get used to those rubbery keys. The videos make it look easy, with practice. Thanks.


----------



## ch4rles (Mar 2, 2017)

and another one...


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 2, 2017)

ch4rles said:


> and another one...



Thanks a lot for this video...


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2017)

Nothing could be sweeter, than a Pair of JH Audio Laylas a BOME BOX and Leap Motion on Solaris.


----------



## igbro (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh yes, I use it a lot!
Awesome with the V Instruments you can map parameters to CC (sample modeling, Chris Hein...)
Geco can only send CC but with a little Bome midi translator programming, I can even trig keyswitches for those who don't.
Great unit for such a low price.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2017)

igbro said:


> Oh yes, I use it a lot!
> Awesome with the V Instruments you can map parameters to CC (sample modeling, Chris Hein...)
> Geco can only send CC but with a little Bome midi translator programming, I can even trig keyswitches for those who don't.
> Great unit for such a low price.



Interesting ! I didn't buy the leap motion controller yet. 

So, how do you trigger keyswitches with the Leap motion controller ?


----------



## igbro (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi,
Since Geco, the app who converts gesture in midi is only capable of sending CC (and pitch bend), you have to convert those in Note messages. 
I Tried with Cubase's Input transformer but since you also have to manage the corresponding Note OFF message, it becomes to limited in one instance.
Bome Midi Translator have been the way to go.

Geco detects gesture, up/down, left/right, back/forth, pitch, roll and yaw.
Each gesture has too statuses (open or closed hand) and all this for each hand!
You can for example assign a very specific controller when you go left with the closed left hand.
Far more gestures than you'll ever remember while playing music with your right hand, are available!

The simpler CC to be converted in Note Message is the only toggle one: "Presence" witch toggles from 0-127 if hand is detected closed or open in the leap motion field. One translator (block of condition and transformation) in midi translator is enough toggling Note On and Note OFF status.

All the continuous ones are more tricky to convert cause you have to set two transformers, one for Note ON et and one for Note OFF. 
1) Listen for your selected controller, set a threshold above witch the key switch Note ON is generated. Save status (flag) in a global variable (a different one for each key switch).
2) Listen to the same controller, if global variable has the flag, Note Off is generated if Ctrl is under the same threshold. Reset variable.

I managed to deal with 4 key switches + continuous expression and vibrato while playing right hand. 
You can go further but it may not stay playable.

For better intuitiveness, try to choose a gesture witch has for you something to do with the effect generated. 

For me: Open hand=Long / Close hand=shorts / UP-Down = Exp / Pitch up hand=vibrato / Pitch down=Fall or accent / Roll = Pitchbend etc...

Keep as far as possible, the same gesture profile for all your instruments.

In Midi Translator, when I select the preset made for the instrument I want to play, it even tells Geco, by a special command, witch specific file (ctrl mapping) to load to match the instrument.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 25, 2017)

Translator and GeCo work well together.
So good I bought BOME Box with WiFi.


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 20, 2018)

Hi, looking to buy LM for CC control but do you need to spend money on other software to make it work with Cubase?


----------



## chimuelo (May 20, 2018)

GeCo MIDI.
Pretty expensive though.
10 bucks...


----------



## puremusic (May 20, 2018)

Well it's free now, but it's nice to give the guy a donation, for all the hard work making a great app like it.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 2, 2018)

How is the leap motion with Orchestral libraries such as Spitfire Chamber Strings? Basically anything not modelled.

Also, would love to know how good it is without synths such as Zebra 2 and Omnisphere 2 if anyone has any experience with it


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 5, 2018)

Edit - Not to worry says on Geco site you need V2! 


Hi, does anyone know if it matters what version you use to setup LM intially on windows (in conjunction with Gecko)? Saw this version 2 and not really sure if i should use this or version 1 ? https://developer.leapmotion.com/sdk/v2


----------

